#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Образ жизни >  > > >  >  > Встречи >  > > >  >  >  Опять возникла тема чая

## Ersh

Москва, в 20.00, воскресенье, чайный клуб в саду 
Эрмитаж. 
Ожидается много нового народа.

----------


## Mylene

А монахини, с которой встреча в Дальмасе, на чае случайно не будет?

----------


## Вао

А незамужние мирянки будут???

----------


## Grant

Информацию принял -)

----------


## Игорь Берхин

Это пятого июля, что ли?

----------


## Ersh

Похоже на то, что пятого. Будешь в Москве?

----------


## Игорь Берхин

Как раз пятого перевожу в Кунсангаре последний день интернет-трансляции. Если к вечеру приду в чувство, то приеду. А в Москве буду уже послезавтра.

----------


## Игорь Берхин

Обманулись мы. Воскресенье - это пятое июня. Нет, посреди ретрита вряд ли приеду. Но в Москве буду уже завтра, а для точности в четверг по киевскому времени. А то вишь, у вас там путаница с тем, когда пятое, а когда воскресенье  :Smilie:

----------


## Игорь Берхин

- Вот не знаю, чего подарить жене на восьмое марта.
- Да? А когда у нее восьмое марта?

----------


## Mylene

> А незамужние мирянки будут???


Будут вероятно, но не уверена, что они дворниками очень интересуются.

----------


## Вао

> Будут вероятно, но не уверена, что они дворниками очень интересуются.


Возмущен. Ну не понимаю, почему девушкам нравятся богатые и приятно выглядящие парни?
А если ты дворник, живущий в коммуналке, со скверным характером, да ещё страшен как смерть, то сразу становишься девушкам. Не интересен.   :Mad:  

Нет, все-таки не справедливо устроен наш мир.   :Smilie:   :Smilie:   :Smilie:

----------


## Yuki

Почему, не так уж и  не справедливо :Smilie:  Есть девушки - любительницы экстрима, а также есть поклонницы неординарного.

----------


## Neroli

Ну конечно же есть и любительницы экстрима и поклонницы неординарного. Они даже могут поселится с вами в коммуналке и некоторое время терпеть ваш скверный характер. Возможно через некоторое время они даже перестанут от вас шарахатся. Но в итоге всё равно улетят на вашей же метле. Берегитесь, Вао Цзы.  :Smilie:

----------


## Граакль

> Возмущен. Ну не понимаю, почему девушкам нравятся богатые и приятно выглядящие парни?
> А если ты дворник, живущий в коммуналке, со скверным характером, да ещё страшен как смерть, то сразу становишься девушкам. Не интересен.   
> 
> Нет, все-таки не справедливо устроен наш мир.


Всё справедливо.
Каждый получает то, что ищет.   :Wink:

----------


## Ersh

Вао, она посмотрела Ваш профиль! И после этого она говорит, что не интересуется? О, эти женщины! :Smilie:

----------


## Mylene

> Возмущен. Ну не понимаю, почему девушкам нравятся богатые и приятно выглядящие парни?
> А если ты дворник, живущий в коммуналке, со скверным характером, да ещё страшен как смерть, то сразу становишься девушкам. Не интересен.   
> 
> Нет, все-таки не справедливо устроен наш мир.


Видимо это оттого же, отчего молодые симпатичные дворники не гоняются за пожилыми дамами, которые выгуливают своих (или чужих) внуков и прислуживают домработницами у новых русских. 

Так что насчет несправедливости это вопрос  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Вао

> Ну конечно же есть и любительницы экстрима и поклонницы неординарного. Они даже могут поселится с вами в коммуналке и некоторое время терпеть ваш скверный характер. Возможно через некоторое время они даже перестанут от вас шарахатся. Но в итоге всё равно улетят на вашей же метле. Берегитесь, Вао Цзы.


Это ещё не самый страшный финал. А может получится и так: Я улечу на своей метле, а она останется жить в моей комуналке. Вот какое коварство может произойти.   :Mad:

----------


## Mylene

> Это ещё не самый страшный финал. А может получится и так: Я улечу на своей метле, а она останется жить в моей комуналке. Вот какое коварство может произойти.


И после этого вы еще гоняетесь за девушками?   :Big Grin:

----------


## Mylene

> Вао, она посмотрела Ваш профиль! И после этого она говорит, что не интересуется? О, эти женщины!


Это я пока не знала, что дворник   :Wink:  
И потом кто сказал, что я - незамужняя мирянка?   :Big Grin:

----------


## Ersh

> И потом кто сказал, что я - незамужняя мирянка?


 Согласитесь, это гораздо более вероятно, нежели чем предположение о том, что Вы - замужняя монашка?  :Big Grin:

----------


## Mylene

> Согласитесь, это гораздо более вероятно, нежели чем предположение о том, что Вы - замужняя монашка?


Даже в понимании того, что замужних монашек не существует в природе, остается еще три варианта: незамужняя монашка, замужняя мирянка и, наконец, незамужняя мирянка. Итого шансы на незамужнюю мирянку всего 33,(3)%. 
И кто сказал, что монашки не могут пользоваться интернетом   :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Yuki

> Это ещё не самый страшный финал. А может получится и так: Я улечу на своей метле, а она останется жить в моей комуналке. Вот какое коварство может произойти.


Это вряд ли. "Экстрималки" как правило девушки бескорыстные и живут с кем-либо исключительно из-за большой любви  :Big Grin:  
Другое дело, что у Вас самого может возникнуть желание улететь на чем угодно, оставив в дар коммуналку и все, что в ней было  :Big Grin:

----------


## Вао

> И после этого вы еще гоняетесь за девушками?


Ну я бы сказал более романтично. 
Ну например:
-Я ищу свою принцессу. 

З.Ы. Не замужние мирянки любят романтиков. Поэтому надо прикинутся творческой личностью.   :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Ersh

> Даже в понимании того, что замужних монашек не существует в природе, остается еще три варианта: незамужняя монашка, замужняя мирянка и, наконец, незамужняя мирянка. Итого шансы на незамужнюю мирянку всего 33,(3)%. 
> И кто сказал, что монашки не могут пользоваться интернетом


Согласитесь, что незамужняя монашка врядли будет живо интересоваться профессией незамужнего мирянина?
 Итого 50%

----------


## Mylene

> Согласитесь, что незамужняя монашка врядли будет живо интересоваться профессией незамужнего мирянина?
>  Итого 50%


Я не гомофобка, но с НЕЗАМУЖНИМИ мирянами обычно не общаюсь  :Cool:  
И кто сказал, что я интересовалась именно профессией?  Я больше на возраст смотрю. Профессия случайно попалась на глаза   :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Mylene

> З.Ы. Не замужние мирянки любят романтиков. Поэтому надо прикинутся творческой личностью.


Да, пожалуй дворник - это то что доктор прописал в плане романтики  :Smilie:  
Стою, бывает, на тротуаре в прошлогодней тужурке, взмахну, бывает, метлой...   :Big Grin:

----------


## Mylene

> Это вряд ли. "Экстрималки" как правило девушки бескорыстные и живут с кем-либо исключительно из-за большой любви


Точно. Если вам попалась корыстная, это не есть истинная экстремалка   :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Вао

> Да, пожалуй дворник - это то что доктор прописал в плане романтики  
> Стою, бывает, на тротуаре в прошлогодней тужурке, взмахну, бывает, метлой...


Зря вы так. Я к вам со всей душой. А вы? эх.......   :Mad:  

А я вот стих для Вас придумал.

 О весна без конца и без края,
 Без конца и без края любовь....   :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  

Ну как? Вам понравилось?

----------


## Yuki

А, между прочим, в точку!
Все мои знакомые поэты работали ислючительно истопникми, дворниками и ночными сторожами :d

----------


## Yuki

А, между прочим, в точку!
Все мои знакомые поэты работали ислючительно истопниками (так это, вроде, называлось), дворниками и ночными сторожами :Smilie:

----------


## Neroli

А с принцесами у них тоже напряженка была?

----------


## Yuki

Не, с принцессами у них было все в порядке :Smilie:  Они этим принцессам сборники своих стихов посвящали. Вообщем, романтизма было... 
Отсюда у меня хорошее знание "экстемальных" и оригинальных девушек :Smilie:

----------


## Mylene

> А, между прочим, в точку!
> Все мои знакомые поэты работали ислючительно истопниками (так это, вроде, называлось), дворниками и ночными сторожами


Да, есть такое дело. 
Некоторым знакомым художникам вроде повезло быть декораторами в театрах, но как художниками они состоялись не больше, чем те кто, ночными дежурными в лифтерной.

----------


## Mylene

> Зря вы так. Я к вам со всей душой. А вы? эх.......   
> 
> А я вот стих для Вас придумал.
> 
>  О весна без конца и без края,
>  Без конца и без края любовь....   
> 
> Ну как? Вам понравилось?


Очень понравилось, *Вао Цзы*. Спасибо. Но про душу не очень верится. Если вас исключительно душа интересует, то причем тут замужняя/незамужняя, мирянка/не мирянка. Хотя чужая душа - потемки. 
На чай-то идете?  :Smilie:

----------


## Yuki

> Некоторым знакомым художникам вроде повезло быть декораторами в театрах, но как художниками они состоялись не больше, чем те кто, ночными дежурными в лифтерной.


Хотя исключения тоже бывают. Я вот была замужем за вполне состоявшимся художником :Smilie:  Романтизма, правда, в таком случае не очень много.
А вот состоявшихся поэтов ни разу не встречала.

ЗЫ. куда, однако, завела тема чая...

----------


## Mylene

> Хотя исключения тоже бывают. Я вот была замужем за вполне состоявшимся художником Романтизма, правда, в таком случае не очень много.


Как это так? Это непорядок. Надо срочно исправлять с форумскими поэтами   :Smilie:  

Тема чая она такая. А какой сам чай будет...   :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  
Я смогу вас увидеть там лично?

----------


## Neroli

Yuki, простите за назойливость, но ваш муж кем работал? Истопником?

----------


## Yuki

Муж "работал"  художником, в том смысле, что участвовал в выставках и продавал свои работы.
 Также периодически дизайнером и архитектором - когда были заказы.

----------


## Lala

Слушайте, замужние и не очень! Так что в чаем-то? Как я поняла это будет в воскресенье, 3 июля 2005 года, в 20.00, в чайном клубе сада Эрмитаж. Я правильно понимаю? Или 8 марта или 5 июля? Окончательно запутали старушку!!!

----------


## Вао

А чайный клуб так и называется "Сад Эрмитаж"?

----------


## Neroli

> Слушайте, замужние и не очень! Так что в чаем-то? Как я поняла это будет в воскресенье, 3 июля 2005 года, в 20.00, в чайном клубе сада Эрмитаж. Я правильно понимаю? Или 8 марта или 5 июля? Окончательно запутали старушку!!!


Правильно, правильно. 
Хотя можно будет и Игоря подождать до 8-го марта. Lala, я уверенна что вы из долгожителей.  :Smilie:

----------


## Mylene

> А чайный клуб так и называется "Сад Эрмитаж"?


Вроде как-то по-другому. Он просто в саду Эрмитаж находится.

----------


## Lala

> А чайный клуб так и называется "Сад Эрмитаж"?


Почти напротив Петровки,38  есть сад "Эрмитаж" (ближайшее метро Пушкинская, Чеховская, по бульвару за кинотеатром Пушкинский - вниз и налево по Петровке. По левой стороне будет сад Эрмитаж), а там уже, на территории есть чайный клуб. Правда у меня чего-то их сайт сейчас не грузится. Но там есть схема с подписями.
http://www.mosgorsad.ru/

----------


## До

Клуб называется чайной культуры. http://www.chaiclub.ru/ тоже не открывается.

----------


## Grant

Адрес: 127006, Москва, Каретный ряд, д. 3 стр. 7, Сад «Эрмитаж»
Станции метро: Чеховская, Тверская, Пушкинская, Маяковская

Мы работаем ежедневно, с 1000 до 2400
Телефон: 209-24-58, Факс: 299-16-52
Email: info@chaiclub.ru

----------


## Skyku

> Нет, все-таки не справедливо устроен наш мир.


1) Жизнь несправедлива - свыкнись с этим фактом.
2) Миру наплевать на твое самоощущение и самоуважение. Мир ожидает от тебя каких-нибудь достижений перед тем как принять во внимание твое чувство собственного достоинства.
...
"11 вещей, которым тебя забыли научить в школе", Билл Гейтс

----------


## Ersh

Neroli просит перенести на 18. 00.

Так и запишем

----------


## Mylene

Ну я поддерживаю естессно.

----------


## Граакль

Только бы дождя не было

----------


## Mylene

> Только бы дождя не было


 :Smilie: 
Мы чай не под деревьями в саду пить будем, а в помещении   :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Вао

> Будут вероятно, но не уверена, что они дворниками очень интересуются.


Незамужние мирянки я теперь не дворник. Меня повысили до менеджера. Можете сами поглядеть в моем профиле. А то подумаете, что обманываю.   :Smilie:

----------


## Mylene

> Незамужние мирянки я теперь не дворник. Меня повысили до менеджера. Можете сами поглядеть в моем профиле. А то подумаете, что обманываю.


Ах, милый...

----------


## Mylene

Кстати, а менеджер чего? Подметания дворов???

----------


## Neroli

> Незамужние мирянки я теперь не дворник. Меня повысили до менеджера. Можете сами поглядеть в моем профиле. А то подумаете, что обманываю.


Ну вот взял и всё испортил.   :Embarrassment:   Вся романтика коту под хвост.   :Embarrassment:  

Раз так, мы больше не мирянки.   :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Lala

Кстати, говорила по аське с Шаманом. Он, к сожалению, не придет, т.к. уезжает в отпуск.

----------


## Mylene

А кто ж нам чай готовить будет?

----------


## Lala

Кто-то другой, к огромному сожалению!

----------


## Ersh

Заказал место на 18.00, воскресенье. На имя Алексей. Ориентировочно - зал по коридору направо, перед главным залом, где столы.

----------


## Lala

А мы на подушках будем сидеть?

----------


## Neroli

> ...На имя Алексей.


Аха. Это ежели кто меня в корридоре спросит кто я, я должна ответить: Алексей!?   :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  
Как паролем то пользоваться?   :Smilie:

----------


## Lala

Я думаю, надо сказать, что идешь туда, где заказаны столики на имя Алексей.

----------


## Zodpa Tharchin

А места на всех хватит? Там же маленькие залы...

----------


## Ersh

До сих пор хватало

----------


## Zodpa Tharchin

Ну тогда если никто не против, то я может присоединюсь

----------


## Ersh

Давайте, чтобы всех встретить, будем ждать у входа в без чего-нибудь шесть. А потом по толпе можно будет нас узнать

----------


## Zodpa Tharchin

Прекрасно.

----------


## Граакль

Замечательно!  :Smilie:

----------


## Ersh

Ой как мне хорошо...

----------


## Ersh

Спокойный, Yuki

----------


## Ersh

Yuki, Neroli, Mylene

----------


## Ersh

Alex, Владимир

----------


## Ersh

Lala!!!

----------


## Ersh

Ersh, Lala

----------


## Ersh

Yuki

----------


## Ersh

The picture of a moment

----------


## Банзай

Эх, а девчата просто выше всех ожиданий!
Mylene, вы замужем? -)

----------


## Mylene

*Банзай*, 
а с какой целью интересуетесь?
подыскиваете кандидатуру на роль жены?

----------


## Mylene

Девочки-мальчики, спасибо всем, кто был.
На потолок я как залезла, так до сих пор сойти не могу. Заснуть получилось только в 2. Так что насчет кофеина не врут. 
*Ёрш*, ваши руки будут у меня перед глазами долго. 
*Вао Цзы*, мы так решили, что вас позвали подметать кремлевский дворик. Это так, да?
*Yuki*, спасибо за книжку. Пошло.
А тебе, *Нероли*, за тонкий юмор.

----------


## Граакль

Эх. А я так и не успел к чаю  :Frown: 

А было, похоже, хорошо  :Smilie:

----------


## Mylene

*Граакль*, насчет тебя мы даже ничего не решили. В общем, зря ты, конечно.

----------


## Yuki

Я бы даже сказала  - было очень хорошо :Smilie:

----------


## Neroli

Да, да, всем кто был спасибо. Было чрезвычайно приятно познакомиться!  :Smilie: 

Спасибо Спокойному, что уговорил пить пуэр. Оценила волшебную силу этого напитка.      Была в нирване. Заснула в 3.  :Smilie:   :Smilie:   :Smilie:

----------


## Mylene

> Была в нирване.


О! Вот она сила чая.

----------


## Граакль

> *Граакль*, насчет тебя мы даже ничего не решили. В общем, зря ты, конечно.


В смысле "не решили"  :Confused: 
А чего собирались решать?   :Smilie: 

Я конечно зря, но не до этого было просто в воскресенье. Сейчас у меня дела возникают как сыроежки после дождя, вполне себе внезапно  :Smilie:

----------


## Mylene

> В смысле "не решили" 
> А чего собирались решать?  
> 
> Я конечно зря, но не до этого было просто в воскресенье. Сейчас у меня дела возникают как сыроежки после дождя, вполне себе внезапно


Ну про Вао Цзы мы решили, что его попросили подмести какой-то особо выдающий двор, хотя кажется отправил таки на чаепитие свою менеджерскую часть под именем Владимир. 

А про тебя как-то не сложилось решить, где ты был. А дела они такие. Меня вот на посвящение Ваджрасаттвы звали. Сказали приедут, в сумку посадят и увезут. Но я вырвалась   :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Граакль

> Меня вот на посвящение Ваджрасаттвы звали. Сказали приедут, в сумку посадят и увезут. Но я вырвалась


В Римэ центр поди?

У жены тренировочные схватки были все выходные.
Уезжать было страшновато   :Big Grin:

----------


## Mylene

Да, пожалуй, тут не до чая было.

----------


## Вао

> Ну про Вао Цзы мы решили, что его попросили подмести какой-то особо выдающий двор, хотя кажется отправил таки на чаепитие свою менеджерскую часть под именем Владимир.


Милая Mylene от вашего внимательного взора не возможно скрыться.   :Smilie:  
А на фото я получился отвратительно. Такое ощущение, что выпил не чай, а литр водки.    :EEK!: 
Для того что-бы у не замужних мирянок не сложилось обо мне негативное мнение направляю более удачное фото.

----------


## Mylene

*Вао Цзы*, ты полагаешь фото лучше, чем ты в реале?  :Smilie: 

И потом, ну откуда ты решил, что я незамужняя? И: а если замужняя, что это меняет? И еще: критерий замужества какой?

----------


## Mylene

П.С. Значит все-таки дворик близкий к Эрмитажу подметал.

----------


## Neroli

> Вао Цзы, ты полагаешь фото лучше, чем ты в реале?


Милен, ну не всем же незамужним мирянкам выпала честь лицезреть Вао Цзы в реале.  :Wink:

----------


## Mylene

Да уж, некоторым пришлось довольствоваться менеджером Владимиром  :Smilie: )
А так хотелось посмотреть на дворника!

----------


## Ersh

Про дворик мы, пожалуй, угадали...

----------


## Yuki

Эх, все-таки жаль, что не дошел он до нас в образе Вао Цзы, который был дворником :Smilie:

----------


## Mylene

Да уж, пожалуй. Хотя я вчера как-то не восприняла этот подтекст сразу.

----------


## Вао

> *Вао Цзы*, ты полагаешь фото лучше, чем ты в реале? 
> 
> И потом, ну откуда ты решил, что я незамужняя? И: а если замужняя, что это меняет? И еще: критерий замужества какой?


Ага значит все таки незамужяя.   :Smilie:

----------


## Mylene

> Ага значит все таки незамужяя.


Очень не люблю, когда меня пытаются расколоть. Я нескромно надеюсь, что имею право называться буддисткой. И это все, что, на мой взгляд, имеет значение в контексте прошедшего чаепития.

----------


## Mylene

*Ёрш*, а есть какие-то еще фотографии где собственно чайник с чаем виден и может общий интерьер комнаты? Хочу людям показать.

----------


## Банзай

И потом, ну откуда ты решил, что я незамужняя? И: а если замужняя, что это меняет? И еще: критерий замужества какой?
------------------------------------
Мэм, вы совершенно верно ставите вопрос.
Но коли так, что же нам за дело до цели моих поисков? -)

Ерш, я требую продолжения банкета, обещаю прийти без пива и воблы.

----------


## Ersh

Хватит кадриться тут на форуме. Тред закрыт.

----------

